# What's an easier novice goose call?



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm a REAL BEGINNER when it comes to calling geese. I'm looking for a call that will make it a little easier for me to learn the basics, without blowing my paycheck.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Look at the Nodak Store, Chris has many that are very good and not wallet busters.
He also has recordings of many of the calls to listen to the tone that they produce.

Bob


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Do I want to go single reed, double reed, flute, etc????


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

IMO single to start out with.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I recommend starting on short reed over a flute, heck, I don't even sell flutes so I guess I'm biased there. 

No matter what you chose, you'll want a call tuned light IMO.

PM me if you'd like more help.

Chris


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> No matter what you chose, you'll want a call tuned light IMO.
> 
> Chris


You lost me there....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Try a Goosezilla call. It rweally sounds pretty good and is cheap!!!!!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

djleye said:


> Try a Goosezilla call. It rweally sounds pretty good and is cheap!!!!!


BINGO! They are around 30 bucks and made by Quackhead (RNT). They are available at gander or anywhere else. Great call.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

The Canada Hammer and Canada Hammer II are also really good calls for starting out on a short reed...and they are by no means budget busters. :2cents:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would recommend starting with a Big River Goose Flute. I believe it cost me around $30 when I bought one a number of years ago. In my opinion, they are the best call for a novice. The first call I'm going to give to my son is the Big River. It is just a really easy call to blow and it sounds pretty good. My friends and I have called in a lot of birds with the big rivers. I would strongly recommend getting an instructional video as well. These are a huge help for beginners. Once you have mastered the basic sounds of the goose flute, its time to step up to the short reed. The short reed takes a lot more practice to master, but I'm telling you, there is nothing like it. If you start right out on a short reed, you're probably just going to get discouraged and quit. Again, an insructional video is a big help.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I couldnt agree more that Big River (now Lohmans) makes a good call. However I must disagree about starting on a flute. Many will tell you that you will develop bad habbits that just wont do when you switch over. This is a fact. Some people can adapt faster and make a smooth transition from one to another, but this is rare, and I'm not sure if I know anyone that would switch back to a flute once they get the SR. Start to develop good SR habbits by getting a good SR and instructional. If you have trouble getting the sounds your looking for remember Nodak has many great callers that are more than willing to help you out. As far as calls go any that have previously been posted will do the job. Goosezilla, Canada Hammer II, Zink polly PC-1, etc. are all between $20 and $40.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

First, decide what type of call you would ultimately like to use. If you want to be using a short-reed in the future, don't start on a flute. There are some inexpensive short-reeds which have been listed (Goozilla, etc.). Start on them if short-reed is the way you want to go.

I have used a flute forever and am more than satisfied with the results I get with it. However, if you see yourself getting serious into calling, then go with a short-reed.

But, don't let people trick you into thinking that a short-reed is the only way and that calling is everything.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I would go with a short reed, and for the best bang for the buck, I would have to say a Tim Grounds Super Mag, not the acrylic, but the Polycarbon I beleive they are like 60.00 and are a really good sounding call. If you want to upgrade go to Cabela's and talk to the guy that makes the new calls out called Feather Duster. They sound great, and for that type of a call the price is very low. I can't wait for his duck calls to hit the market, I am buying one up right away. I myself use a Tim Grounds Pro Super Mag, Acrylic and it is the bomb, lol. At least the geese must think so, lol. The Foiles Straight meat is also a good call for the 60.00 dollar range. Just my two cents. :beer:


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

if your going to get in to calling get a short reed for sure. secondly, y waste money on a beginner call and y not learn to blow the right one off the getko. get a foiles.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

yeah the store would be the best bet for ya, chris has a really good selection.

I have a super mag and it is just a call that I will never give up, but a call like that is not worth spending the money on until you are a bit better caller.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't get a Foiles, they suck, lol. Just joking.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Why you joking, Its True!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

as far as the this brand or that brand argument, i dont think as a novice your going to need to worry about all that. i would try to stick to a call that you cant get at wal mart, meaning get a custom call right off the bat. i would also not get a flute imo, you'll have alot more fun once you get the hang of things with a short reed. i blow a super mag, one of the 60 dollar ones, its what i learned on and its what i kill geese with today. it worked well for me, i cant say its better than any other because its the only one i had while i was learning. but i would stick with a short reed, and get a good one from the start, good luck.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

The question was what is the easiest and I think everyone would agree that a flute is easier to learn than a short reed. I also think everyone would agree that if you are going to get serious really serious about calling that you will want to skip the flute and go right to the short reed.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, I took everyone's advice and decided on a call that Chris recommended from the store. I also got the Honker Talk video. Been practicing.

The short reed is definitely easier than the flute I had been trying!!!

Still having major difficulties with some things, but I'm hoping with practice it will come.

Thanks


----------

